

How Google Remade the Computer Science Researcher - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/google-john-wilkes-new-hackers/

======
nakedrobot2
It is a fascinating article, but one also has to consider the timing - there
is a huge pile of ill will heaped upon Google these days (due partly to the
Reader shutdown) and a well-placed articled in WIRED to please the geeks out
there smells like a PR effort on the part of Google to claw back some of its
good name.

